# ACB has 29 Players in the Olympics



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's the league with most players in the Olympics beating the NBA (25 players in Athens), the Italian League (17), Angola (10) and China (10).

[Link] (In Spanish)


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: OK... but what does that mean? The ACB probably had the most in 1992, 1996, and 2000 as well...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> :laugh: OK... but what does that mean? The ACB probably had the most in 1992, 1996, and 2000 as well...


This proves that the ACB is the top league in Europe and shows their internationality, I would like to know the numbers for 92, 96 and 2000.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> This proves that the ACB is the top league in Europe and shows their internationality, I would like to know the numbers for 92, 96 and 2000.


This doesn't prove anything... only that Spain has more non-american foreigners than Italy (that has more usa born)! 

Italy still remains the best european league and NBA scouts come here very often. Then we always have at least one team at the Euroleague F4...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> This doesn't prove anything... only that Spain has more non-american foreigners than Italy (that has more usa born)!


That makes sense, any reason why Spain doesn't have more Americans in their league?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> That makes sense, any reason why Spain doesn't have more Americans in their league?


Doesn't ACB have a rule that limits the amount of non-citizens who can play for teams? I can't remember for sure, but I'm confident it was ACB.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Doesn't ACB have a rule that limits the amount of non-citizens who can play for teams? I can't remember for sure, but I'm confident it was ACB.


We have those rules too.

If I'm right an italian team can have a max of 2 o 3 players for outside european union + 3 of the european union.

Tomorrow I will seek more info


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> This doesn't prove anything... only that Spain has more non-american foreigners than Italy (that has more usa born)!
> ...


...

2003/04 season

would the Lega beat this ACB team?

Elmer Bennett/Pepe Sanchez/Louis Bullock
Arvydas Macijauskas/Juan Carlos Navarro/Antoine Rigaudeau
Dejan Bodiroga/Andres Nocioni/Carlos Jimenez
Luis Scola/Felipe Reyes/Lou Roe/Antonis Fotsis
Dejan Tomasevic/Fabricio Oberto/Kaspars Kambala

Of course that there are great teams and league in all Europe, but ACB is the league with more stars, and that's why we have 5 spots in the Euroleague.If one doesn't recognize that ACB has been the best European league in the last years, he's blind.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>and that's why we have 5 spots in the Euroleague.If one doesn't recognize that ACB has been the best European league in the last years, he's blind.


4 spots like Italy, AMR :grinning: 

The 5th is a "wild card" for Real Madrid and only for this next season ...

In any case IMO the ACB is a few better than A1 league, at this moment.

Some years ago we were better, now you're ... wait to see how it'll be in the next 2-4 years :yes: 

Gretz


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> 4 spots like Italy, AMR :grinning:
> ...


of course, in a few years, ACB will be worse because the TV contracts, but now it's the best league


----------

